# Angelfish-laid eggs again



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

My angelfish laid eggs once again. Last time they all got sucked into the filter (they laid the eggs both times on the filter). What can I do to ensure that some of the eggs hatch this time? I'll post a picture of the Eggs I took this morning tonight


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can put a sponge "pre-filter" where the filter intake is. Or you can take the eggs and try to raise them yourself in a jar with air-stone and methylene blue. IMO it is a lot easier to let the parents raise the fry, but hard for them to do when there are other fish in the tank.


----------

